# 04-06 GTO Differences



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

*2004*
*Engine:*LS1 346ci 5.7L V8
[email protected] 5200RPM/ 365 lb-ft Torque @ 4000RPM
- Flat hood 
- Dual Exhaust(about 2 1/4" in some places it necked down to 2")
- 17" Rims only
- Tremec T56 M12 6 speed manual/ Hydramatic 4L60-E 4-speed automatic
- No dead pedal

*2005*
*Engine:* LS2 364ci 6.0L V8 
400Hp @ 5200RPM/ 400 lb-ft Torque @ 4000 RPM
- Exhaust manifolds were trimmed down from 4mm to 3mm to increase flow and make them lighter
- "Ram Air" hood
- Split dual exhaust 2 1/2" w/modified rear bumper cover with "GTO"
- Different gauge font
- 17" Rims standard 18" optional
- Improved drivetrain(driveshaft,differental, and CV's)
- Brakes(increased in size from 11.6" to 12.6" front) Rear brakes got vented disk a change from 04 solid rear disk. All calpers painted red, front calipers had GTO and PBR script.
- Flat hood was an option
- Tremec T56 M12 6 speed Manual
- Upgraded to the Hydramatic *4L65-E* 4-speed Auto
- Dead padal added
- Rear deck lid read "Pontiac" not present on the 04 model

*2006*
Same as 2005 GTO w/some improvements listed below:
- Blacked out tail lamps
- Lighted Steering wheel contols
- Door lock button in center console
- Optional smokers package w/two 12V power outlets
- "Faster" power seats


*LS2 Engine*:LS2 Small-Block Engine


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Excellent post Justin, lets hope people will use it.


:agree


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Good job, gm,

I thought the smokers package was optional on the 05 and standard on the 06?
Each year has different computers (ECM, BCM) and software.
I have the torque for the 6.0L as: Torque (lb-ft / Nm @ rpm): 400 / 546 @ 4000
All 05 and early model 06 has the harness wiring for the Holden center gauge pod (Oil and Volts)
Early 06 models had defective (leaking) front struts.
05 had the Sports Appearance Package (SAP) dealer installed option available.
Lighted Steering wheel controls will work on an 05, but requires an 06 clockspring.
There were some dealer installed wheel options ??

Larry


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

jeepboy454 said:


> You for got to say that the Ram Air on the 05-06 is *non functional*. Every one on this Forum is saying the 04 seat moves slower? I have never seen the differance from my 04 and my little brothers 06. Also with a Electronic Throttle, just one more thing to go wrong.


No need to mention that in the sticky, or for you to even mention that here. Sounds to me like you really want one.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

cool that info helps


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

:agree: good stuff thanks for your research


----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Good info...


----------



## t147 (Jul 27, 2011)

This answered soo many questions. Thank you to the OP!


----------



## Pontiac GTO Man (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello to you All!!!
My name is Tony.
I am interested in buying a Pontiac GTO 6.0.
Maybe a 2004 or 2005 year.
I just signed up to this forum today!!!
Can someone PLEASE help me and make a recommendation which year and model would be the best i.e. fastest and THE LEAST inexpensive model/year to add turbos and other mods to max-out a very nice GTO.
Any and all of you guys recommendation are welcome.
Thanks in advance.
Tony
[email protected]


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f37/basic-mod-list-noobs-34256/


----------



## SProd6 (Nov 19, 2011)

The '04 is and always will be a 'one of a kind'....


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You are most certainly entitled to that opinion. However, that has absolutely nothing to do with the gist and/or purpose of this thread.....


----------



## SProd6 (Nov 19, 2011)

ok.....


thanks for the info. this thread was very helpful.


----------



## bigredd34 (Jul 4, 2012)

Im New to this forum, I purchased an 06 GTO two months ago my friend just picked his up yesterday an 05, but my exhaust sounds louder then his and his has magnaflow on his tips but my doesnt, did they put different exhaust on the 06 GTO


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No .


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

and Magnaflow isn't an OE exhaust...however Magnaflow did make (without the brand name on the tips) the SAP (Sport Appearance Package) exhaust which was an option in 2005/06...

Bill


----------



## Evilgoat06 (Jun 11, 2012)

What is an easy way to tell if the car has the wiring set up for the center guage pod? oil and volt. I would like more info on doing this, also where to buy the setup?


----------



## lkn4trouble (Aug 29, 2010)

Evilgoat06 said:


> What is an easy way to tell if the car has the wiring set up for the center guage pod? oil and volt. I would like more info on doing this, also where to buy the setup?


All GTO's have the wiring in the center dash if it's made before February 2006


----------



## jslaughter05 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm new to this forum and was wanting to know what is the major differences b/t the 04 ls1 and the 05-06 ls2? Other than stating the obvious of more HP and bigger displacement.


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

So will the 05-06 exhaust manifolds bolt right up to my 04? That seems like a decent mod but still stay within smog laws. I'm in Cali. :/


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## myke_bee (Nov 4, 2014)

Would anyone know how the Ls1 and Ls2 would respond to boost. Mainly a supercharger just be bolted on. Would you run into problems with either engine? Is forged internals a must if I want to go the supercharged route?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The drive shaft and half shafts of the '04 are lighter but IMHO you'dd need to fortify either drive line from engine to the wheels with a big HP jump. Other than that lots of people boost without more than injectors, fuel pump and a tune. For big boost an iron block doesn't bulge the cylinder walls as easily.


----------

